# Yikes! Here we go again



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well the New Year is off to a great start! I am thinking Lisi just this AM may have eaten one of her piggy tail scrunchies! It is no where to be found and it isn't one of the tiny ones either! Of course today is Sat. so the vet is only there an hour more! I am not sure if it would even show on x ray. 
I & DH have searched the beds, the house, the balconies, and can't find it! 
She will eat anything---even plastic. 
Please pray for wisdom. I am not sure if I should wait or act.
If it were one of the tiny ones I would not be so concerned. 
Stay tuned.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, I just spoke w/the younger vet & she said they do not usually do anything right away when this happens except to watch her. Having almost lost a dog like this once who had eaten a rubber bunger (given it was much, much larger & longer) I am a bit nervous about the wait. 
Apparently they have to give her a special kind of exray as this would not show on the normal one which is very stressful---so they prefer to wait it out a bit. 
She believes Lisi will "pass" it in her stool. I will be feeding her lots just to get some stool samples! If anyone knows of anything to feed her to help to bind it & bring it out with out blockage, please PM me ASAP.
Hummmm. 2013 here we come!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Never a boring moment with Lisi  . I sure hope she pass it very soon. Bella will also eat ANYTHING and she keeps DH and I on our toes. I don't even know where she finds this stuff...we are minimalists, but somehow she finds things anyway! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope it turns up soon or that she passes it soon. I know the waiting and worrying is hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I hope she passes it real soon so you don't have to worry. I have to watch Pipper like a hawk because he will eat anything too.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my that Liesl is so special. Sandi, I pray all is well with her.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just pray that you will find it. Prayers that all will end well


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

There is never a dull moment around Lisi!!:HistericalSmiley:I use those scrunchies, too..it's hard not to worry, but I think the vet was right on..I would watch her.. I think she will pass it..string and large rubber bands are more worrisome..keep us posted, dear Sandi..


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Sandi, I hope Lisi has just hidden it from you and that, either way, she'll "produce" it soon.

I feel your pain! She sounds so much like Tessa that you'd swear they were related! Has she opened cupboard doors and taken the locking lid off of Rubbermaid yet????


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Oh Sandi, I hope Lisi has just hidden it from you and that, either way, she'll "produce" it soon.
> 
> I feel your pain! She sounds so much like Tessa that you'd swear they were related! Has she opened cupboard doors and taken the locking lid off of Rubbermaid yet????


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Not yet Maggie---is that what I have to look forward to?:smhelp::smhelp:
She is too small to open the cupboards, but she may learn to stand on the small ladder soon! :blink:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am sure if she did eat it that it will pass. There really is never a dull moment is there? Lisi sure keeps you on your toes....:HistericalSmiley:. I am sure she will be just fine but please keep us posted.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Not yet Maggie---is that what I have to look forward to?:smhelp::smhelp:
> She is too small to open the cupboards, but she may learn to stand on the small ladder soon! :blink:


Yep! But, as Mary Palmer told me almost 4 years ago when I said I was a foster "failure" and was keeping Tessa, "I do so love her spirit!" Little did I know . . . 

I feel the same way about Lisi - she has so much spirit and spunk, that how can you not love her???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is already after 5:00 PM here & no stool yet! We usually only have 2 per day, but I have been feeding her more today to hurry things along. She has been pretty quiet today & wanting to be held---no apparent pain yet. 
Having almost lost a dog like this once yrs. ago I am on guard! I have continued to look as has DH, but it still is not evident what happened to it. Our place isn't large & pretty puppy proof so if were here I do think we might have discovered it already!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Please try not to worry too much. Many years ago, many many years ago, I found a balloon in my baby's diaper. Lisi will be fine, and there IS a chance she didn't eat it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Yep! But, as Mary Palmer told me almost 4 years ago when I said I was a foster "failure" and was keeping Tessa, "I do so love her spirit!" Little did I know . . .
> 
> I feel the same way about Lisi - she has so much spirit and spunk, that how can you not love her???


:wub::wub:
I really value that "spirit" in a pup! It takes them far and makes life wonderfully exciting for us! Maybe a bit too exciting but no less less wonderful!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Sandi I'm sorry your going through this. Praying it passes. Can you use the tiny bands so she can't get them out. I know the scrunchies are easy, but she may need the tiny bands for a time till she is older. I am not sure I would add a lot more food to her system, instead a few long walks might make her go quicker, does here. But what do I know. 
hang in there my friend.
xxxx


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:Oh, Sandi. Little Liesl sure likes to keep you on your toes. I still wonder if maybe she or Kitzi found a special hiding place. You could call it the "drive mom and dad crazy" spot. Hope you still find it or it comes out. 



maggieh said:


> Yep! But, as Mary Palmer told me almost 4 years ago when I said I was a foster "failure" and was keeping Tessa, "I do so love her spirit!" Little did I know . . .
> 
> I feel the same way about Lisi - *she has so much spirit and spunk,* that how can you not love her???


I always think of the Mary Tyler Moore show - when Lou was telling Mary, "You have spunk!! I HATE Spunk" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I guess Tyler's a chill dog. If it isn't a tissue, he's not interested in it. He just never really was into picking up things he shouldn't and eating them. Although there was a pen or two early on.:huh:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lisi.... you're worrying your mommy again!

I hope she didn't swallow it. I use those with Grace and they seem to get stuck in the oddest places. She lost one while playing. A few weeks later my mom found it up in her fake plant... Grace must have done a one of her spin jumps or something and it flew off.

So hoping she doesn't have it. If she does... praying she passes it without problems.

Try not to feed her too much.... The overload in food could make her constipated LOL Even if you think they are foods to help her go... it might stop her up with the added calories. Especially if she doesn't drink that much more with it....


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I had a Golden eat an entire leash once, except for the handle, and I was in an absolute panic. I phoned my vet who said to give her a tablespoon or two of Vaseline to eat to lubricate things and it should eventually all slide right out. And it did! The next day she passed the Vaseline coated leash back out, bit by bit. You might ask your vet about this and get his/her opinion on trying it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

IvysMom said:


> I had a Golden eat an entire leash once, except for the handle, and I was in an absolute panic. I phoned my vet who said to give her a tablespoon or two of Vaseline to eat to lubricate things and it should eventually all slide right out. And it did! The next day she passed the Vaseline coated leash back out, bit by bit. You might ask your vet about this and get his/her opinion on trying it.


Thanks!
Knowing my Lisi---she would eat the vaseline! Now, where in Greece can I find some on a Sunday---or a Monday for that matter? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Sandi ,praying things move along fast .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love all the "moving along" puns!
We just had the first "poop check" :new_shocked: and it was ??? clean :HistericalSmiley:, if I can use that word! I do know it can take some time for it to pass through the entire system. My real concern is that her little digestive track is so small. 
I continue to search but "nope" it isn't to be found :no2:. I think she actually scratched it out of her hair when she was scratching her ear today. She has tried to eat numerous ones that I have found & taken from her, so I won't be surprised to find it in the next few days---actually hope that is what happens. If not, I will really be worried!:sweatdrop::sweatdrop:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I was hoping for some good poop news. :mellow: Praying that it will all come out okay in the end (one more pun or did someone else say that already?) Maybe it's time for a short visor haircut for little miss smarty pants? Nothing to eat.:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, today I actually mentioned that short haircut idea to Dwt. so we are on the same page! 
She is starting to pass some gas in the last 45 min. or so---I am not sure what to think about that as she usually doesn't. Stay tuned!
And Kitzel just had a stool so we "controlled" it---no pink scrunchies!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this forum...where a 100 people are waiting to hear if a little dog in Greece pooped. Only another dog parent would understand!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:Waiting: olice: Poop Patrol! olice: :Waiting:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I love this forum...where a 100 people are waiting to hear if a little dog in Greece pooped. Only another dog parent would understand!


:goodpost::amen::cheer:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

luvmyboys said:


> i love this forum...where a 100 people are waiting to hear if a little dog in greece pooped. Only another dog parent would understand!


lol!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I love this forum...where a 100 people are waiting to hear if a little dog in Greece pooped. Only another dog parent would understand!


Absolutely!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I love this forum...where a 100 people are waiting to hear if a little dog in Greece pooped. Only another dog parent would understand!





Summergirl73 said:


> :Waiting: olice: Poop Patrol! olice: :Waiting:


count me in! Praying and waiting for some good poop :chili::thumbsup:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I love this forum...where a 100 people are waiting to hear if a little dog in Greece pooped. Only another dog parent would understand!


You got it!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I love this forum...where a 100 people are waiting to hear if a little dog in Greece pooped. Only another dog parent would understand!



Isn't that the truth! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Was just checking to see if Lisi passed the scrunchie yet, she sure keeps you on your toes, never a dull moment with that girl! I don't know if you have any at home or could get some mineral oil, you give 1 tbsp per 10lbs mixed with food and that may help to get things moving along. Continuing prayers that the scrunchie shows up one way or the other.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

At this time we have 259 people now waiting for the poop.:w00t:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylie said:


> At this time we have 259 people now waiting for the poop.:w00t:


260 - I told my friend Sandi who is not on SM! :w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, it is about 1 AM in Greece now...we should probably all chill out until tomorrow. I feel so completely confident that Lisi will be just fine, that I can make light of this ordeal. My money is on finding the evil scrunchie deep in the sofa.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Poop patrol checking in.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I love this forum...where a 100 people are waiting to hear if a little dog in Greece pooped. Only another dog parent would understand!


Poop Lisi, poop. :chili: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Did we poop out the scrunchie yet?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Joining in on the patrol!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping to hear about some "recycled":w00t: scrunchies tomorrow morning.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, :Waiting::Waiting::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


It is Sun AM and we have no poop! :smilie_tischkante: Sorry Poop Patrol! 
I have re-searched & DH did the same---no scrunchie to be found so far. 
There really isn't anyplace left to look as Lisi is quite restricted in the parts of the apartment where she can go (due to our cat issue). We KNOW she lost it or ate it (I have taken them out of her mouth before!). 
She has had her morning breckie & went fast asleep on my lap. Her little body did a couple of jerks so hope it isn't pain. She doesn't seem to be be in distress at all. 
So we will wait w/you here until there is more news. . .


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh darn.... I was hoping the missing scrunchie had made an appearance!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking in for a poop update. Hoping for some progress soon!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Hopefully the news will be good news this morning .


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Go Lisi! You can DO it! :chili: Stop worrying your mommy and aunties..:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, so we had a "morning poop" and no scrunchie. I do remember when our Bitzi went through this that it took some time before it got to a critical situation---like weeks if I remember correctly. Apparently it takes time to navigate the system and some areas are worse than others to navigate---her's got to the intestines & she started to vomit blood---that is pretty much all I remember but it was years ago. I plan to write my friend to find out how long before she realized something was up w/the little dog she lost last year. I don't have a sense that Lisi is suffering in the least. Her pooh was harder than usual but maybe that had to do w/the extra kibble so am not worried about that. 
The vet did say if it is a complete blockage she will not be able to defecate & they will have to do surgery. So far so good!


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

This is like me watching for the chicken bone... I am so sorry and I know how stressful this is!!! I know all the good thoughts and prayers from the poop patrol will help!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Sandi, you must be a nervous wreck. I'm sure you must be analyzing every little movement from Lisi...every sigh, every stretch, every cuddle...watching for something out of the ordinary. How scary to think of the big scrunchie getting through her little intestines. Ella also likes to explore the world with her mouth and has given me a scare a few times. Luckily she seems to chew, but not swallow if its not food.

Sending lots of prayers your way for a smooth passing of the scrunchie. 

You said you were considering getting rid of the topknot. Gracie is topknotless and I love it. With Ella, I just now had it cut so hers can be worn with or without a topknot. She has "bangs" so her hair never hangs in her face anymore, but there's still plenty to pull into a topknot.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Oh, Sandi, you must be a nervous wreck. I'm sure you must be analyzing every little movement from Lisi...every sigh, every stretch, every cuddle...watching for something out of the ordinary. How scary to think of the big scrunchie getting through her little intestines. Ella also likes to explore the world with her mouth and has given me a scare a few times. Luckily she seems to chew, but not swallow if its not food.
> 
> Sending lots of prayers your way for a smooth passing of the scrunchie.
> 
> You said you were considering getting rid of the topknot. Gracie is topknotless and I love it. With Ella, I just now had it cut so hers can be worn with or without a topknot. She has "bangs" so her hair never hangs in her face anymore, but there's still plenty to pull into a topknot.


Deb, could you send me a close up of that? Is her hair curly where you cut it? My groomer insists if I cut Kitzi's it will curl but Lisi is stick straight---but then Kitzel used to be stick straight too! I may have to snip it myself first & take her in for a "repair."


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - is there an exray that can be done tomorrow...I remember you saying that over the weekend the one you needed couldn't be done. Might be better to put all your minds to rest by getting it done. I'd hate to think of weeks of stress if an x-ray could tell you info the same day.
Could the cat have gotten the scruchie as a toy and taken it somewhere that Liesl isn't allowed?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - is there an exray that can be done tomorrow...I remember you saying that over the weekend the one you needed couldn't be done. Might be better to put all your minds to rest by getting it done. I'd hate to think of weeks of stress if an x-ray could tell you info the same day.
> Could the cat have gotten the scruchie as a toy and taken it somewhere that Liesl isn't allowed?


Thanks for thinking w/me Sue---impossible for the cat to have gotten it as she is locked in the front part of the house where Lisi isn't allowed. 
We had no stool tonight---that is unusual as Lisi is very regular. Her tummy seems a bit distended & she continues to pass some wind---not usual for her but it might be the extra food she got yesterday.
She played well today---no apparent illness. 
I plan to call the vet tomorrow AM as DH has to leave for a week away next Sun. and I can't drive still due to inability to see (I am planning surgery for March possibly in the US). I feel a little silly to be worried since she seems so well, but as you said it is better to try the xray than to worry. I just don't want to stress Lisi.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, praying for your little beauty, Sandi.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sandi, I had Cozette and Pippa groomed so that they don't have to have topknots too. I love it. I did have her leave enough for topknots/ponytails; like Deb said, it is more like they have very short bangs-- sort of a modified Ava cut-- actually more like Pat has Abby cut. I can't tell you how much easier grooming is, washing the face, etc, since the face and beard are shorter too. I don't know why I waited so long, but am thrilled with it. If I want to put their hair in a topknot or ponytails I can, if not, then you can still see their faces. Another plus is their faces don't get dirty like they did before-- eye goobies are drastically reduced and the dirty face look is much more rare.

When I used to go out shopping or somewhere I would consider taking the dogs, getting them ready was always such a hassle-- trying to get their faces clean, topknots in and hair out of eyes, etc. Now, I just do a quick brush and off we go. It's great!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is 22:37 and we just got the evening stool---still no scrunchie! 
I plan to go through their bed now w/my fine-toothed comb again and pray I will find the little imps' pink scrunchie!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Sandi, I had Cozette and Pippa groomed so that their hair wasn't always in their faces too. I love it. I did leave enough for topknots/ponytails, so like said, it is more like they have very short bangs-- sort of a modified Ava cut-- more like Pat has Abby cut. I can't tell you how much easier grooming is, washing the face, etc, since the face and beard are shorter too. I don't know why I waited so long, but am thrilled with it. If I want to put their hair in a topknot I can, if not, then you can still see their faces. Another plus is their faces don't get dirty like they did before-- eye goobies are drastically reduced and the dirty face look is very rare.


Jackie, can you send me a close up shot as it is hard to imagine? Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sure Sandi:








and here:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks---she IS cute! (what a top-knot! :HistericalSmiley
Do the bangs stay out of the eyes?
The scrunchies Cozette has in her hair look like the one Lisi made disappear!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, the bangs are short-- maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch, and around the eyes and across the nose maybe 1/4 inch, so they are always out of her eyes. Love it!

You can tell Cozette was not amused about the antlers, LOL. I love that picture.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Poop Patrol Checking!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good Morning from Greece! :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:

We had a stool this AM w/no scrunchie. . . and Lisi is not acting sick in the least--so I am going to wait it out another day. I did another search of the places Lisi has access to without any success! I am still hopeful to find that little pink scrunchie stuck to something!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad Lisi is feeling ok. Looking forward to another poop report though! lol


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was just checking in for a report from the Poop Patrol. Come on, Lisi....give it up!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Try not to worry my dad dropped the rubber bud of his earphones he pulled the bed out everything and no sign of it. Mum wasn't best pleased as everything was pulled out and room looked a mess. Few days later we were picking up Daisy's poop and there it was fully intact!!!it was quite big too for a little doggy to swallow hopefully it will come out soon keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hanging in there. :mellow:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is about 10:30 PM here and we still have no scrunchie---but w/our Bitzi it took a while to get us to the critical point & her only sign of distress was that she did not want to walk & panted a bit! At the critical point she started to vomit blood!

I don't think Lisi is at all ill, no diarrhea, no projectile vomiting, eating fine, no panting or scratching---she seems normal---loud, playful and cute! So the wait goes on---and on, and on! Actually it is only a couple of days that seem like an eternity! So the poop patrol can take a coffee break, wine break or ??? for now. If things go south I will scream! kisses!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Good luck hope it makes an appearance soonxx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sandi,

If she is eating and pooping - I think she will be okay... Still crossing my fingers and praying 

Search HIGH and low LOL Seriously... I've found Grace's scrunchies in the oddest places. cracks, crevices, over things, under them... hidden in fake plants, in baskets on shelves (flung up there when she shakes her head).... LOL Odd places.

Lisi... you just like the attention


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you check your hair, Sandi? Maybe Liesl decided scruncies and pigtails would look better on Mommy. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm really, really hoping it'll just turn up somewhere, like in the toy box. Or maybe the laundry basket!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

While this is is funny and hilarious, I can also feel the anxiousness hoping it will pass out of her system. Does the scrunchy have any sharp edges or pointed end? 

Keep us update if she does pass it out of her system.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, I am calling off the olice:olice: "poop control" for now. . . today we got another clean sample! 
In answer to your questions: No, :no2::no2: it has no sharp ends and would be difficult to show up in the gut w/out a special kind of xray which would stress her. 
It is round & soft & as I remember w/our other dog that almost died w/a rubber bunger in her some yrs. back, the gastric juices cause it to stretch out & it could cause serious problems in the intestines (like string). BUT I am not seeing any present symptoms that cause me to be concerned! 
She is her ever-loud, bossy, little self---and believe me, I say that today w/joy! 
Lisi can't seem to understand why I am suddenly so interested in her "recycled food!" :innocent:
For the moment I am praying rayer: that if it is inside her and we have a crisis situation that it will be within regular vet working hours and that DH will be home---like I pray if we have another earthquake here :w00t: I will be outside somewhere w/the dogs!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: but true!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sandi if all seems well , you should take time out from poop control, 
you must be worn out , sending you all hugs x


----------

